# Update Gentoo scheitert

## Annaberlin

Habe Gentoo, KDE, frisch installiert.

Leider scheitert das Update und stehe hier als lernwilliger Neuling vollkommen hilflos da.

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:0[-bindist]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j::gentoo (Change USE: -bindist)

(dependency required by "net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.3::gentoo[-gnutls]" [installed])

(dependency required by "net-im/telepathy-connection-managers-2-r2::gentoo[-msn,xmpp]" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/ktp-accounts-kcm-16.04.3::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/plasma-telepathy-meta-16.04.3::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

Ueber eine Hilfestellung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Danke im Voraus

----------

## schmidicom

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world 
> 
> !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 

Auf mich wirkt das so als hättest du das Handbuch nicht oder nicht ganz befolgt.

z. B.: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/de#USE_Variable_konfigurieren

Am besten ließt du das nochmal durch.

----------

## Annaberlin

o.k., danke für den Hinweis, das hilft weiter. Dann schaue ich mir zu Hause mal meine "USE"-Variablen an.

Habe ja auch das Gentoo-Buch von Tobias Scherbaum "Gentoo Linux: Die Metadistribution", das wirklich sehr verständlich ist.

Die "USE"-Variablen hatte ich irgendwie nicht berücksichtigt, da zunächst alles problemlos lief.

Ist denn der Befehl #emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world soweit korrekt?

LG Annaberlin

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich benutze immer:

emerge world -avuDN --with-bdeps=y

-a = --ask

-v = --verbose

-u = --update

-D = --deep

-N = --newuse

Damit wird soweit alles mögliche aktualisiert.  :Smile: 

*EDIT* Manchmal benutze ich bei vielen Paketen wenn ich es über Nacht durchlaufen lasse auch noch --keep-going damit er weitermacht falls ein Paket fehlschlägt.

----------

## LuxJux

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' (Das ist der alte Ort)
> 
> and  '/etc/portage/make.conf'(Hier gehört die Datei neuerdings hin)

 

----------

## Annaberlin

o.k. danke, habe mein Gentoo gerade nicht zur Hand. Aber ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass der Inhalt von #/etc/make.conf und #/etc/portage/make.conf identisch ist.

D.h. ich könnte #/etc/make.conf löschen, richtig?

Ansonsten laufen bisher die Updates nach #emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world gut durch, wie ich das geschafft habe, weiss ich nicht mehr, Schande über mein Haupt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LuxJux

Hier und Hier

----------

## LuxJux

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> D.h. ich könnte #/etc/make.conf löschen, richtig?

 

Soweit bin ich allerdings auch noch nicht.

----------

